# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  ephedrine and sprinting

## oneshot

when do yall think the best time to take ephedrine before a sprint or similar event would be. also any advice on dosages and personal experiences with ephedrine and track would help.

----------


## crane

45min before competition, with caffeine & aspirine or yohimbine hcl.

i could sprint for miles on this shit. best invention yet.

----------


## Cdub

opens your lungs. 30-45 min is good

----------


## oneshot

what about if you are doing 3-4 events over the coarse of a day? would it be safe to take before each event, or should i only take it before one event??? also, has anyone ever used ephedrine before throwing?

----------


## 210-6foot

well the stuff from what I read should keep you "hooked" for quite some time est. 1-3 hours? You should take one dosage of 25mg every 5 hours.. So I guess that anwsers your question. Try some one day and see how it effects you. I also believe you should take the caffeine not at the same time as ephedrine for better absorption.

----------


## Big M

> 45min before competition, with caffeine & aspirine or yohimbine hcl.
> 
> i could sprint for miles on this shit. best invention yet.


Hell Yeah!! I take 50mg E 200-300mg C and 500mg A. 45 minutes pre workout/contest  :7up:

----------


## Crowned

> when do yall think the best time to take ephedrine before a sprint or similar event would be. also any advice on dosages and personal experiences with ephedrine and track would help.



Ephedrine would be?

----------


## oneshot

today i just took the ephedrine and caffiene for the first time. i did not, however, get the full benefit of it. i took 25 mg E and 200 mg Caffiene at what was supposed to be about 40 minutes before my race, but they did not follow the event time schedule so i ended up having to run about 15 min after taking them. I then took some about 1.5 hours later (mistake) before my next event. i now cannot sleep and am shaking a little. i think ill stick to one from now on.
The ephedrine im using is Vasapro. is this stuff alright ya think???

----------

